# Desert Aquarist Society - Tucson



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Bring your items this Sunday for the 50/50 auction. That's right, 50% in cash comes back to you and members still earn raffle tickets for the December meeting.

Meetings are usually the 2nd Sunday of the month, at the Eckstrom/Columbus Library, 4350 E. 22nd Street, at 2PM-430PM. 

This Sunday happens to be Super Bowl Sunday and we will get home before kick-off. 

Our topic is a slide program on the snorkeling, fishes, and sites of Hawaii, the Big Island as is called, by Dave Padgett. This is an updated version of program given a couple of years ago but has many new slides with new fishes and other critters. For those of you who have been to this spectacular place it will bring back memories and for those who have not been there yet, it will want to make you go as soon as possible.

Membership $15. We will have our usual $50 worth of gift certificates raffle for members only and the usual auction of plants, fish, equipment, and supplies. So bring in your slightly used equipment or some baby fish or fish you give others a chance to get to know. All is welcome. It is always fun!

Gift Certificates are usually for Desert Pet and Arizona Nature Aquatics (Tucson's ADA dealer).

https://www.facebook.com/desertaquaristsociety/


----------

